# Total Archery Challenge This Weekend 06/08-06/10



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Well the Total Archery Challenge is this weekend at Boyne Mountain.

Who all is going?

This is my first time, we are shooting the Sitka course at 8am on Saturday and then we will hit the lifts again to shoot either the MtnOps or Prime course. We'll also be at the BHA after party.

Any advice or insights from those who have been before? I've been practicing at 60-75 yards in the backyard. Going to do some shooting out to 100 and beyond tomorrow and Thursday night.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

100yds has been about the max. Seems most shots were in the 50-80range but when you have a 17yd line of site target with a 49deg down angle....you're gonna want to know your cuts, or at least have a range finder that gives it to you. I seem to recall a Mule deer, 73yards, 32degree uphill as well. At that distance, the 7yd difference you need to hold is the difference between a pinwheel, or missing the target by feet with a 300fps arrow. I didn't practice any of that...but I did buy and receive a Bushnell Truth range finder the day I left for Boyne, and I put my trust in those readings. Just set my dial to what it said I should based on the angle and I was right on. 

I went to the first one they had, but I found Compton's Traditional Rendezvous to be a much better event, and sometimes they're on the same weekend, or back to back...either way, I can't get back to back weekends off from work to attend both. So I take a full 4 days for Comptons.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

GVDocHoliday said:


> 100yds has been about the max. Seems most shots were in the 50-80range but when you have a 17yd line of site target with a 49deg down angle....you're gonna want to know your cuts, or at least have a range finder that gives it to you. I seem to recall a Mule deer, 73yards, 32degree uphill as well. At that distance, the 7yd difference you need to hold is the difference between a pinwheel, or missing the target by feet with a 300fps arrow. I didn't practice any of that...but I did buy and receive a Bushnell Truth range finder the day I left for Boyne, and I put my trust in those readings. Just set my dial to what it said I should based on the angle and I was right on.
> 
> I went to the first one they had, but I found Compton's Traditional Rendezvous to be a much better event, and sometimes they're on the same weekend, or back to back...either way, I can't get back to back weekends off from work to attend both. So I take a full 4 days for Comptons.


Cool, sounds about like what I was expecting. Maybe I'll try and get some angle shots in tonight. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a nock time of 8:30 tomorrow morning on the MTN OPS course. Signed up for Fri. and Sat. but work obligations are trumping Saturday so I hoping to get 3 courses in on Friday. I was able to do the MTN OPS, Sitka and Prime course all on Friday last year, I think that ended up being 11 miles for the day. Might come back up later Saturday to attend the BHA event and check out the Glow n' Arrow festivities. It's a lot of fun and I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

This was June 2016, camped at the nearby State Park.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

make sure to hit Saturdays after party!
https://www.backcountryhunters.org/total_archery_challenge_after_party_in_michigan


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Hoytman5 said:


> I have a nock time of 8:30 tomorrow morning on the MTN OPS course. Signed up for Fri. and Sat. but work obligations are trumping Saturday so I hoping to get 3 courses in on Friday. I was able to do the MTN OPS, Sitka and Prime course all on Friday last year, I think that ended up being 11 miles for the day. Might come back up later Saturday to attend the BHA event and check out the Glow n' Arrow festivities. It's a lot of fun and I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


I was wondering how many courses you could get in in a day, we're only shooting Saturday. We're driving up this afternoon and staying in Gaylord, it'll be about a 4.5 hour drive. We all wanted to shoot the MtnOps course as that seemed to be the perfect blend of distance and difficulty that we wanted, but nock times were already sold out. So we plan on shooting the Sitka course at 8 and then hitting the lifts again to get on the MtnOps course.

These 7 hours of work are going to drag, luckily I'm working from home today so we can hit the road asap. Good luck this morning! 



jasonmeekhof said:


> make sure to hit Saturdays after party!
> https://www.backcountryhunters.org/total_archery_challenge_after_party_in_michigan


Signed up for the after party and took advantage of the tumbler and membership deal, needed to renew my membership soon anyway.


----------

